# Increase Horsepower



## bsanut (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey all you Ford fans,
Here is your change to chime in. I have a 2003 Ford F150 supercrew with 5.4 V8. I am looking for some ways to increase hp without any serious modofications. Would like to increase power by 20-40 hp.
Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Trying to get 20 - 40 is near impossible -- you may get about 15 with little outlay ... the engines f today are already pretty well tuned out for max HP so its kind of hard to tweak anything over 15..

A throttle body extension kit runs about 75 dollars -- increases your HP by about 10

A dual exahuast give you about 3 - 5 more ..

Big Bore air cleaner -- about 1 mpg more....

always driving downhill helps allot also --LOL


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Being a fellow Ford fan but of the 5.0 302 variety, your best bet is going to be something along the lines of a K&N FIPK cold air intake and a 3" exhaust with a high flow muffler. You might check you timing and upgrade or replace your plug wires, don't bother with anything other than stock plugs, those split fire plugs aren't worth the money IMHO. Maybe something else like an ignition box and coil. Those should net somewhere close to ~30 rear wheel HP. Don't think about a chip or tuner unless you like buying 93 octane gas









Bill formally known as 94bronco


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

bsanut,

I would be very skeptical of the many cheap and easy 'bolt on' power enhancements. You will see lots of claims, and most of them are pure B.S. (If it were that cheap and easy, the manufacturers would do it!).

That said, anything that increases the flow of fuel/air into the engine will help... some. Check out the K&N systems (or similar). A good free-flow exhaust can help too, it's finding a good one that is hard. Many will not only not add any power, but will in fact reduce power output!

Nope, no two ways about it... Horsepower costs $$$

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I removed my mechanical fan and added electric fans, insalled this air intake, and this programmer..

I believe I added 20+ hp but I did not put my truck on a dyno so I'm not sure exactly how much hp was added.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> bsanut,
> 
> I would be very skeptical of the many cheap and easy 'bolt on' power enhancements. You will see lots of claims, and most of them are pure B.S. (If it were that cheap and easy, the manufacturers would do it!).
> 
> ...


Doug -- I too was skeptical at first but the DoD puts the throttle body extension kits on the trucks at the Air Field I work next to, to get more HP --

and not being argumentative against our most cherished tax subsidy the American Automobile Maker -- but there are allot of things that Detroit COULD do to make things better that they donâ€™t ..

On my truck they could have included a Throttle Body Extension for a few dollars -- that got me almost 15 hp more on the dynameters -- saw it with my own eyes..

The could have spent about 8.00 more and doubled the spring load on the Chevys rear-end...

they could have spent .47 cents more and put 6 inches of Velcro in the headliner to keep it from "flopping" when you drive with the windows open...

but lets face it -- 10 cents more here translates to millions to them --

so -- in summation --







-- get one of those throttle body extensions -- I know they work -- saw it with my own eyes on the dynameter -- its easy to install -- and will get you some immediate hp AND mpg improvements ....



> That said, anything that increases the flow of fuel/air into the engine will help... some. Check out the K&N systems (or similar). A good free-flow exhaust can help too, it's finding a good one that is hard. Many will not only not add any power, but will in fact reduce power output!


And not using your own words against you -- but if this also works then why didn't Detroit do this -- its becuase a bigger tail pipe costs a few cents more and they rather you pay it then them...


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Whatever you do, don't get a chip or reprogram the computer. All it odes is purposefully cause detonation by firing too soon. This can cause serious damage to your engine. Even the street racers put it back to stock after reacing. And you do have to run on high octane.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > bsanut,
> ...


Let's see... Engineer vs. Lawyer...
Yeah, guess I'm going to have to concede this one. You da Man, Ghosty!









My point was not that things couldn't be improved or the manufacturers would do it. It's that the really simple things would have been done. Take the computer chips for instance. It costs no more to program it one way than another. If differant mapping would improve performance, they would do it. The fact is, there are tradeoffs that have to be considered (i.e.: longevity, fuel economy, driveability, etc.).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug ..

Of course you haven't heard all my conspiracy theories about how the Auto manufacturers are actually owned by the oil companies and THATS the reason why they purposely design vehicles that only get 20mpg when they could get 50mpg with the technology we have....


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Now the Economist chimes in......

We call it "Opportunity Cost"









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I've done a few mods (see signature), and honestly am not impressed with the difference in TOWING performance. However STREET performance is noticibly better. I'm sure there are several Honda Civics with large wings on the back that I could (have) destroy now.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm goona throw my .02 in herer also.

I believe that there ARE a lot of relatively cheap upgrades that work.

The reason that manufacturers don't do them is because of incresed fuel economy standards that they must meet. A less restrictive exhaust will gain you some seat of the pants HP. A K&N FIPK will gain you more.....

You can nitpick your way to quite a few extra ponys if you don't care about the fuel economy.

We all know the government is pushing for more and more MPG.....

The biggests boosts of HP can be seen in the diesels....a few simple add ons, and you can unleash gobs of HP and torque.

Steve


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I think what the manufacturers do and what they could do comes down to a balancing act. Certainly they could quite easily boost HP from the engine with some very simple and inexpensive modifications. Unfortunately that could neccesitate tweaks to the exaust, transmission, suspension, ignition systems that would translate into higher costs, less fuel economy, etc.

By the way if you do an aftermarket mod, you also need to consider the downside effects, e.g. can your transmission handle the extra strain. Adding air flow via advanced filters, turbos, superchargers, etc. won't have as much effect if the exaust system can't handle the increase.

To answer your direct question however, add a Catback exaust system designed for your truck, several brands available, and a NOS system. Relatively cheap, bolt on changes that will definitely add HP. Beware the consequences however.

Regards, Glenn

p.s. Or upgrade to a deisel


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Just remember that it's more the amount of torque that your TV has that will improve your towing performance. Upgrading your air intake & exhaust system are common ways people increase their horsepower, but depending on the upgrade chosen, some people report no gain/or a loss of low-end torque. Of course, they generally don't care since it's usually got more than enough torque to move the truck with no/or a small load. They are normally looking for mid-range speed improvements.

Me, my truck is stock. It gets the job done for me. I prefer to spend my money camping!









Greg


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> ....our most cherished tax subsidy the American Automobile Maker --
> [snapback]79030[/snapback]​


How is that? How is the American Automobile Maker being subsidized? Our govenment is doing nothing to help domestic automakers.

One major industry getting subsidized are the oil companies, folks from your part of the world. As if they need it with the price gouging they've been doing....

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think at this point, I'll just duck!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

gregjoyal said:


> Just remember that it's more the amount of torque that your TV has that will improve your towing performance. Upgrading your air intake & exhaust system are common ways people increase their horsepower, but depending on the upgrade chosen, some people report no gain/or a loss of low-end torque. Of course, they generally don't care since it's usually got more than enough torque to move the truck with no/or a small load. They are normally looking for mid-range speed improvements.
> 
> Me, my truck is stock. It gets the job done for me. I prefer to spend my money camping!
> 
> ...


That's absolutely right. It is torque that gets that trailer moving...not horsepower. Changes to horsepower do not necessarily equate to changes in torque. In cases where the horsepower increase is due to simply moving the torque curve up in RPM's, torque sometimes DECREASES. Remember, HP = Torque x RPM. The same amount of torque generated at twice the RPM will net twice the horsepower, but won't pull a trailer any better.
I remember looking at the numbers when I bought my Toyota. The 2004 4Runner, with the identical engine as the Tundra, develops slightly less HP, BUT has slightly more torque than the Tundra. This is attributed to a longer intake runner to the air cleaner box in the 4Runner. This was not done to increase torque, but to accomodate a different mounting location for the air cleaner. The longer runner slightly restricted the higher RPM's, reducing peak HP, but gave a better mid-range boost, nudging up the torque a little.
Anyway, that's my $.02 worth.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I think at this point, I'll just duck!


Yup, this could get nasty...


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> On my truck they could have included a Throttle Body Extension for a few dollars -- that got me almost 15 hp more on the dynameters -- saw it with my own eyes..


But where in the powerband was that increase? My experience indicates that it's often way up in the RPM range, meaning it's almost useless for most daily driving circumstances. Mods that add power down low are few and far between for gas engines. With the exception of long-tube headers I can't really think of any that are designed specifically for low RPM increases, where they'll do the most good.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

gregjoyal said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > I think at this point, I'll just duck!
> ...


I am going to put on a kevlar vest and sit it out!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All I know is if I put the 340 (Cam with 500 lift, 302 dur, solid lifters, aluminum intake, 600 Holley and Hooker headers) out of my Challenger and put it in my pick up, I would have my doubts. Horsepower, oh it has it.







Is it Spring yet


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

About the only cheap power to be had nowadays is in the intake or exhaust. The factories put restrictive mufflers and intake pipes to meet noise goals. They think that most people don't like the roar of a big motor sounding off














. Putting a cat back kit and K&N kit in will let the engine breathe and give you both more power and economy. Just make sure that you get a "street" or mellow muffler and avoid anything with "race" or "aggressive" on the packaging.

Don


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

Howdy,
When I first got my Outback 26RS, I was towing with a 2000 5.0 AWD Mercury Mountaineer. Dealer said sure....it'll do the job. I checked all the numbers and I actually had some room to spare. Well i was able to tow it all right. But I was dragging butt up the hills. So I upgraded my power with some bolt ons. I started with a Magnaflow Cat back exhaust (3" I believe). That gave a significant boost (and it sounded real cool too







). I then installed an Airaid cold air intake (Cone filter replaced box). And finally purchased a Superchips Microtuner. Street performance was enhanced greatly. I was unable to dyno the Mountie due to the fulltime AWD so I'm not sure how big of an increase I got. 
Back to the towing part. On my next trip, I loaded up with Premium and tuned her to Performance towing. Towing mode adjusts your shift points and several other variables. I noticed an immediate improvement in my towing capabilities. When I hit the hills going out to and coming back from the Oregon coast, I was no longer the guy slowing down traffic. However, my Mountie (with a name change from Black Beauty to Lil-Mule) was a white knuckle drive even with dual sway control. I ended up buying a 2005 8.1 Yukon XL 2500. Now I don't even hardly notice the Outback behind us (though big hills have slowed me from 75 to 55 MPH







). 
So, in conclusion. Yes, power add-ons can make a big difference in HP AND in torque. However, if your tow vehicle is too small for the job, then long trips will really suck. Also, I saw a pretty dramatic MPG improvement. Good Luck.

Now I just need to take the darned trailer out of storage and use it. Where are all the Outbackers in Arizona?????


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new TV









Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Alan,

Very informative post.

I would think that there'd be lots of Outbackers in Arizona, most of them from the northern tier of states.







Take your rig out to some desert location and enjoy.

Bill


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I sure am glad that we did not try to tow with the DW's Explorert.....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Easy fix for much more horsepower:

Open the hood, remove the radiator cap. Place the cap on a new F250 Powerstroke. Then replace the cap.

Not cheap, but easy. Also fixes the torque problem as well.


----------

